# Low Gap , Upper Chattahoochie and Wildcat Creek Report



## 3ringer (Jun 26, 2011)

I had the day to myself yesterday and went for a drive. I first went to Low Gap from the bottom to see if it was open yet. The road is still closed. I talked with a ranger who said that they are planning on opening it July 1st . I went up Ga. 75 to Andrews Cove. It is really shaded and small with only a trickle of a creek . It was about 90% full.

I then went up to Upper Chattahoochie. It is 5 miles but feels like 10 when going up and down that gravel road. It is really a pretty drive in to the cg. Upper Chatt was about 75 % full. It had more space and was laid out nice. It had toilets and fresh water pumps. I did not go on down the road to Jasus Creek and Low Gap since I also wanted to visit Wildcat Creek. The ranger did tell me that Jasus creek was overrun with bears. 
I went up to Hwy 76 East and to 197 South. The drive over was very nice. I could not believe the tornado damage all around Lake Burton. I drove up to WildCat Creek. I saw the sliding rock where kids go swimming. There were people fishing and catching fish at the same time kids were sliding down the rock. I found the first cg and thought it was too small and cramped. Can you believe that somebody had a huge diesel pusher motor home in that cg  I bet he made a few people back up when he came down that narrow road. The second cg was only a little bigger and was really cramped too. I like a little more privacy and quiet than that. 
Out of all the cg's I visited , I liked the Chattahoochie the best. I want to revisit Sara's Creek. It has been 20 years since I was up there. We are very lucky in Georgia to have the resources that we have. Oh yeah, I included a photo of a guy that wanted a ride on the road down  to Low Gap. I left him standing there eating my dust.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 26, 2011)

I camped between Low Gap and Upper Gap and it is over run with bears! They raided everyones camp sites.
Someone in our camp left out peanuts and it took them a bit up the path and peeled every single one.
The picture makes it look further than it was but really it was less than 50 yards from us.


----------



## stu454 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been all over that part of the NF and have never seen that sliding rock.

Do you recall what road it was on?


----------



## Mr7mag (Jun 27, 2011)

*Upper Chatt*

Saturday morning in the Upper Chatt campground. He/She came just as we started cooking breakfast, and then came back once everything was cooked. Came very close on the second trip, you can see the "pole" to hang lanterns etc in the pic. That pole is next to the camp table.  We really enjoyed seeing a bear that close!


----------



## Wes (Jun 27, 2011)

Guess we know where to go bear hunting.


----------

